# Kanji id on satoshi nakagawa knife



## JoelV (Jun 27, 2022)

I’ve finally received my new knife: satoshi nakagawa ginsan 3 240mm gyuto and I looked at the lexicon and found most of the stamped kanji but on the front it’s chiseled so I got lots of hard time getting the right one.

If some kanji expert could enlightened me it would helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## adam92 (Jun 27, 2022)

Brand: hatsukokoro

How about other side? 
Did you see kanji like 中川作？


----------



## Se1ryu (Jun 28, 2022)

JoelV said:


> I’ve finally received my new knife: satoshi nakagawa ginsan 3 240mm gyuto and I looked at the lexicon and found most of the stamped kanji but on the front it’s chiseled so I got lots of hard time getting the right one.
> 
> If some kanji expert could enlightened me it would helpful.
> 
> Thanks!View attachment 186197


Hatsukokoro 100%
Hatsukokoro Nakagawa Satoshi ginsanHatsukokoro Nakagawa Ginsan Migaki Gyuto 180mm Wenge - Staysharp Montreal


----------



## JoelV (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks! On the website it was only listed as satoshi nakagawa and on the box it Said hatsukokoro as the brand.



On the other side the stamped kanji


----------

